# [SOLVED] Slow computer, but good specs.



## Jeneral Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

Recently i have been having a lot of trouble with things not responding in general, but the part where i can tell the most is when I'm loading to play a game. When i First got my laptop it was just fine, but now it's getting pretty ridiculous where everyone is having to wait on me to load up and that will take 2-3 minutes.
My laptop specs:
Alienware M17x R3
AMD Radeon HD 6870M
Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @2.20GHz
16GB RAM
750GB HDD
running on windows 7.
Im new to writing forums and stuff and I don't know too much about computers, but im open to any ideas and suggestions that are given. If there was any information i left out just ask.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried reading this? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html


----------



## Jeneral Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

thanks for the thread! im currently trying a couple of these processes and cleaning some stuff up and it may take a while. Ill get back to you if i see any minor or major changes in my gaming and overall performance of my computer. at the moment though, i am currently uninstalling a couple things that i never use and stuff that is useless to me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Jeneral Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

okay, while searching through some files and deleting stuff, i managed to delete a lot of things that were unnecessary and this did in fact made a difference in speed that i could actually see, however it is somewhat odd that it is still this slow. I took a quick look at my resource monitor and checked out my CPU cores. I noticed that 4 cores were sitting there doing nothing and it says they are parked. Should i be concerned about this at all? and what would happen if i could unpark them somehow?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

I wouldn't worry to much about that.

Try running number 3 and number 4 of this article: How to maintain a Safe, Healthy, and Fast Web Browser | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Jeneral Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

im currently running CCleaner and i already cleared the temp files that CCleaner can clear. I would try TFC only im trying to uninstall Norton and IT WILL NOT UNINSTALL. i know it may take longer than normal to uninstall some programs but I started the uninstall process last night and gave it plenty of time, and i even let it run over night and all morning but all it said was "preparing to uninstall please wait." i dont know how to uninstall it any other way other than the CCleaner uninstall tool and the windows uninstall or change a program feature.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

Try using this: https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...roduct=home&pvid=f-home&version=1&lg=en&ct=us

Once Norton is uninstalled download Microsoft Security Essentials: Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Jeneral Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

Wow! i got a significant increase in load time for League of Legends (which is why i posted this in the first place) i think just because i had a lot of crap on my computer. I think what changed it most was uninstalling a lot of programs and running TFC getting a lot of temp files out. all in all, i think i went from about 320GB free to 380GB free!! I have not yet cleaned the internals of my computer yet, but a couple buddies of mine are all gonna get together one day this week and do that. anyways, thanks a lot! D


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Slow computer, but good specs.*

Glad that helped!

When cleaning the inside of the computer remember a few things:

1. Do not use a vacuum cleaner or your mouth.
2. Only use a air compressor.
3. Make sure to have the computer off!


----------

